# 40g planted



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure if I have posted any pictures of my tanks on here or not, but thought I would show one of my tanks right now.

I'm horrible with constantly rearranging the tank, trying new things, new plants, new placements, new hardscape, etc. etc.

Right now, the tank is running off:

Hardware:
40g breeder
Heater that works and stuff (26 Celcius)
Eheim 2213
110w All-Glass electronic ballast strip light (which I don't like btw...)
8 hour photoperiod (hour long siesta)
Pressurized c02 system, including pH controller
Daily ferts (use Pfertz, www.pfertz.com)

Plants:
Vallisneria spiralis (which I can`t get to grow very well, probably a good thing!)
Bacopa monnieri (moneywort)
Eleocharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass)
Nesaea sp. Red (which doesn`t grow all that well, due to a lack of lighting)
Althernanthera reineckii
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia repens (saved from Petsmart!)
Hygrophilia polysperma `sunset` (also saved from Petsmart...)
Hygrophilia corymbosa `siamese`
Anubias barteri (not sure which variety)
Anubias barteri var. nana
Phillipine fern (no idea what the latin name is...)
Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)
Vesicularia montagnei (christmas moss, aka hair algae attractant)
Potamageton (either filiformis or getonaceae - gathered locally, kawartha lakes region - also known as `pondweed`)

Bioload:
Malaysian Trumpet Snails (you count them...)
Ramshorn Snails
Pond Snails (which I kill when they get too big)
1x Zerbra Nerite Snail
2x Peppered Cory (yes I know, I should have some more buddies for them...)
4x German Blue Ram
6x Dwarf Neon Rainbow (a bit shy for my liking...and one of them has a weird bulging eye now, which I haven`t treated since she acts quite healthy)
19x Cardinal Tetra
2x Otocinclus
1x Dwarf Plecostomus
8x Amano Shrimp
Cherry Shrimp (dunno how many anymore...)

In any case, there is an image below. No doubt this tank will look much different very soon, as I move that pondweed into one of my smaller tanks to help improve the circulation.

Any suggestions, or interesting plants types to try...the Nasea has been the hardest I have tried so far.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Tank! Tell me more about pfertz, are they an American company? What substrate are you using?

Your rams don't eat your cherry shrimp?

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yea, substrate.

It is a mix of eco-complete (one third), regular pea-sized black gravel (one third) and reddish Flourite (one third).

Pfertz is American, yea. It is fertilizer for those of us who are too lazy to measure every morning - sort of an EI dosing with squirts!

And I`m sure my rams eat a few baby cherries now and again, but their population has been rising in the tank, not falling.


----------

